# FORD OR CHEVY For a hunting truck?



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

ESOX said:


> All trucks are suffering from so much bloat. Todays full size is literally 4.5-5.5" wider than 1990's full size. while comfortable on the highway, no fun on tight two tracks. I am selling my very well set up LTZ Z71 Silverado and ordered a Z71 Chevy Colorado with the 4 cylinder diesel. It's 6" narrower than the Silverado, but only 1.5" narrower than my 1996 full sized Chevy 3/4 ton. Yet the Colorado 4x4 Diesel has the same famous G80 Locking rear end, a 7600# tow capacity and a 1500# payload. 369'# of torque at 2,000 rpm. Integrated brake controller, Jake brake, etc, etc. All with highway MPG in the low 30's when not being worked like a dog. All for under 40K.
> No one else makes anything even close.
> 
> I'll miss the big, comfy Silverado, but I was going to give it to my kid and after I ordered the Colorado realized it is just too darn big for a new driver..........if anyone is looking for a well set up full size, absolutely loadedband ready for anything......


My wife was ready to buy one but no ltz and no awd. I don't know why they would limit themselves. So she's getting a Jeep grand cherokee.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

hawgeye said:


> My wife was ready to buy one but no ltz and no awd. I don't know why they would limit themselves. So she's getting a Jeep grand cherokee.


The lack of an LTZ/Z71 combo was almost a deal breaker, but the rest of the package is so darn perfect I got over it. I bet future production will have more options.
If you get the diesel on the Chevy, or any 4X GMC you also get the "Auto" setting on the transfer case.
This is a real body on frame truck with yesterdays full sized trucks capacities. Never have seen AWD on such a truck. I have seen it on mid sized body on frames like the excellent, but out of production AWD GMC Safari. Had a couple of those, fantastic sportsmans vehicles.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm a chevy guy and would say Tacoma or similar smaller truck for the two tracks. The bummer is the small trucks coat as much as the full size brothers. Loved my 08 Sierra, love my 14 Silverado even more


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

How come all the experts talking here haven't mentioned getting stuck? Or what it costs to rub out the super truck after actually leaving the county road?
In case anyone wonders, AAA ends at the pavement. They have gps coordinates marking exactly where your coverage ends on every Michigan road.

I can say that my Z71 got stuck in 4" of mud, when my front wheels slipped down into a set of ruts. $400 to come pull it out. So, "How bad was it stuck?" you ask? I puled it out with a garden hose and a Saturn ion. It was high centered on the skidplate. No LSD in front, and no grip in the empty rear.
I had already removed the front valence panel, because if it hits in a parking lot, it will hit on a dirt road.

The dent in the rear door, and the scratches on the *ONE *side of my Z 71 cost $2300.00 to fix.

Rip your wrap? 3 large plus.

I don't see new trucks more than 20 yards off the road. It's literally almost irrelevent beyond styling when the running gear carry 100K warranties, and only trim has the skimpy warranty.

Pick the one that looks the coolest in the mall parking lot.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm thinking a dead deer doesn't care what truck it's carcass is thrown in.

That said......if you're in the snow belt where a foot or more of snow during the hunting season happens, I'd go with an older truck with taller, agressive tires. I favor the old school F-150 4x4's with a manual tranny. Here in Michigan, I had an old 1980 F150 with a M400 engine and 4 speed. I think the tires were in the 32" size. That sucker was unstoppable in the deep snow going back to the hunting spots others can't reach without getting stuck. If it got scratched...no big deal.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

ESOX said:


> I am selling my very well set up LTZ Z71 Silverado and ordered a Z71 Chevy Colorado with the 4 cylinder diesel. It's 6" narrower than the Silverado, but only 1.5" narrower than my 1996 full sized Chevy 3/4 ton. Yet the Colorado 4x4 Diesel has the same famous G80 Locking rear end, a 7600# tow capacity and a 1500# payload. 369'# of torque at 2,000 rpm. Integrated brake controller, Jake brake, etc, etc. All with highway MPG in the low 30's when not being worked like a dog. All for under 40K.
> No one else makes anything even close.


$40k for a rebranded S10 is overpriced. Even with the 4-cylinder diesel. FWIW, I paid about $37k (new) for my 06 2500HD with 6.6l Duramax and Allison trans. Crew cab. Not sure what an equivalent truck runs today, +10 years...

On the upside, that 'baby Dmax' is way better than the underpowered 4 and 5-cylinder gassers they put in the rebadged S-10's a few years back. I supercharger one of the 5-cylinders in an H3 and it was still gutless.

On the downside, the 4-cylinder Dmax is a GM corporate design (not Isuzu) and GM doesn't have a stellar record for in-house oil burner designs.



Gamekeeper said:


> How come all the experts talking here haven't mentioned getting stuck?


Getting stuck is operator error. If you go that far off road and worry about it, add a winch or throw a come-along behind the seat.



> The dent in the rear door, and the scratches on the *ONE *side of my Z 71 cost $2300.00 to fix.


I bet you could have had a color-matching used door from a bone yard for $400-500.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

The Eyes Have It said:


> Best selling truck in America, Ford!....nuff said!











Just make sure you have a friend with a RAM to pull you out of the ditch when the snow is too deep for that Ford. lol jk


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Either American truck is good.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a old 97 ford f-150 that I am driving now a days. It's been pretty dependable and has over 200,000 on her. But she will get stuck in wet grass. My 2002 Dodge Dakota was better when it came to off roading as was my 2003 Chevy Silverado 3/4 ton. My wife drives a 2005 Grand Cherokee that puts all of them too shame. It is awesome to drive ,But I don't dare put a dead deer in it. She would loose her friggen mind.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Maybe it's me but as I get older I can't see spending big bucks on a new truck these days....especially knowing what a new truck cost years ago. I just don't think the new trucks are worth it. Also, driving a new truck in Michigan just to show up on Craigslist in a few years with with "normal Michigan rust" listed in the ad seems a bit comical.


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

U of M Fan said:


> Just make sure you have a friend with a RAM to pull you out of the ditch when the snow is too deep for that Ford. lol jk


Yeah, I hear ya... they'll all get stuck.....Im driving my first ford, and its a nice truck, with 190k on it. I have had to put a lot of money into it. Years ago I took my S10, with off road package, on a hunting trip In the U.P..It did really well on those skinny 2 tracks.That being said, if I live in the U.P....I'd probably go with a jeep.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Quack Addict said:


> $40k for a rebranded S10 is overpriced. Even with the 4-cylinder diesel. FWIW, I paid about $37k (new) for my 06 2500HD with 6.6l Duramax and Allison trans. Crew cab. Not sure what an equivalent truck runs today, +10 years...
> 
> On the upside, that 'baby Dmax' is way better than the underpowered 4 and 5-cylinder gassers they put in the rebadged S-10's a few years back. I supercharger one of the 5-cylinders in an H3 and it was still gutless.
> 
> On the downside, the 4-cylinder Dmax is a GM corporate design (not Isuzu) and GM doesn't have a stellar record for in-house oil burner designs.


Wrong on all counts.
The Colorado went out of production for a couple years in the US. (2012-14) Reintroduced starting in 2012 in Australia and other overseas markets, then here in 2015. It's a new design from the ground up, necessitated by it's greatly enhanced capabilities, not a rehash of the S-10. This is a 6,000# GVW truck quite comparable in size and capability to yesteryears heavy half ton.The diesel is a very well proven VM Motori design that has been out globally for years as well.
I became intrigued with them when I saw customers showing up in the new design trucks and saw how much they were hauling effortlessly. I just hope that a year after owning one I still love the new Colorado as much in metal as I do on paper. 
I have had 2500HD's. We still do, last one, a 2016, was $57,000 ( LTZ Z71) with a gas engine. But I don't drive them. Let the young bucks feel studly in them, and get up early to plow the snow at the shops. Besides, the Load range E tires on 2500's are too hard to be the best choice for off road, snow or even just wet pavement use. We do still buy them because of their good payload capacity,


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

itchn2fish said:


> View attachment 216803


NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

I would buy the one built in United States and go further one built in Michigan if possible. I am parshal to Ford not only worked for the company but many family members as well, of course many work or have worked for GM. I have heard after 9/11 both companies provided assistance. Most likely the money stays here where all others even dodge is owned by overseas investors. Most likely the reason none of them came/offered assistance is their company and/or investors are from other countries.

One bad thing is what GM did to all lawsuits against them/their designs/flaws etc were thrown out after filing bankruptcy. Also almost immediately after they somehow doing so well they did not need the government money, which is a good thing, if they really needed it in the first place. Because they were spending billions soon after on retooling etc., makes a person wonder, and what about all those individuals or family's who were injured or killed without any restitution or help because of them filing bankruptcy. Do not forget the people working for them or retired who took a hit on their pay, pension and health care, as well.

So in my mind it would be Ford but both will most likely go down the road, just not sure if one company would be there.

If GM treated past buyers/customers, employees and past employees that way, do you really think they are going to treat you any better, if they have any option not too?


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have always driven Ford's because my brother retired from Ford and so i get the A plan. They are great trucks! Having said that i have buddies who are dyed in the wool Dodge Boys and buddies who drive GMC and Chevrolet say they would rather walk than get pulled out of ditch by a Ford. Myself i really don't care what you drive as long as it is made in the United States by American workers whose lives depend on it for living...My two cents


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

A red Ford is better than a black Chevy. That black Chevy is better than the green Dodge. A green Dodge is better than the red Ford though.... None of them are worth squat in the mud and snow with street tires.

What else is there to say?


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

jatc said:


> A red Ford is better than a black Chevy. That black Chevy is better than the green Dodge. A green Dodge is better than the red Ford though.... None of them are worth squat in the mud and snow with street tires though.
> 
> What else is there to say?


I think you need to add a few more Chevy's! Lol


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

All trucks get stuck. Period. This includes jeeps, hummers, tanks, you name it. I spent ten years in the army and I've seen more bogged down vehicles than most and they all get stuck, especially if you don't know how to drive one.... I crossed a river ford on a road in West Virginia last week pulling my camper. The 1.5' deep river didn't slow the F150 down a bit but I did get water in my campers electrical system that cost me a hot night camping until I figured out where the short was. USAA covers me wherever I go but it's best to have a tow strap or come along under the back seat if you don't want to wait.....


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

My favorite is my72 Ford Bronco that I have owned since 1991. Short wheel base turns on a dime, steel floor allows me to hose the blood and mud out.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

droptine989 said:


> I would prefer someone that has the know how to put it together rather than someone who loves doing what the product is meant to do. Id hire a lisenced plumber before i let anyone who was passionate about sitting on the john working on my plumbing


I think somebody took a look in the toilet when they designed that ugly arse truck!!! Lol


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Gamekeeper said:


> I kinda work in that industry.
> 
> Toyota looks at the profit/unit on trucks and said. "I want summa dat".
> 
> ...


You would think coming here would have been a no brainer as you stated. They didn't do that for more than a decade because they felt they could engineer a full size truck and v8 motor on their own and do it better.....they realized they couldnt. That is why toyota truck sales are still last in the segment about 1/10th of ford's sales. They aren't coming in last by offering a better product.

Toyota is a company that is great at producing small to midsized cars that are reliable,economical and bland. They do this by ignoring styling and using dependable designs for decades. They just haven't succeeded in the truck or suv market in my opinion.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

iv all ways been a ford man over here in england. they have not let me down the van i have now iv had for 11 years, and just cant get rid of it,i will just run it to the ground.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

U of M Fan said:


> I think somebody took a look in the toilet when they designed that ugly arse truck!!! Lol



I agree, doesnt take gold in prettiest truck. Dead deer and mudholes dont care what it looks like though


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

hawgeye said:


> Well she's going to test drive a Lt with leather and the duramax today. Thanks for the heads up on the "auto" feature. That was a deal breaker. Hope it rides nice, is peppy and dont rattle to like a semi when it's running.


You actually found a dealer with a Minimax in stock? No one around here has any in stock, just the ones that were sold when they were ordered.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

My next ride will be a truck, been about 12 years since I owned one. I enjoyed reading the posts on this thread.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Gamekeeper said:


> Unless you need LTZ features, the All Star package is a good value. You can have the seats re upholstered in leather in Saginaw for about $900.00, vs 5000 for the leather package.
> It's what I do now. Leather is easy to clean. I didn't want the other stuff.


Where in Saginaw? I love leather. Wasn't going to pay for a bunch of crap I didn't want to get it. Haven't had a cloth truck in decades..........but I ordered it anyhow. LOL


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

AIDI on Bay road. Auto Interior Decorators Inc. 
I think they can add the heaters too.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

A good 4WD and rubber is all ya need.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

ESOX said:


> You actually found a dealer with a Minimax in stock? No one around here has any in stock, just the ones that were sold when they were ordered.


Our local dealer has one. It's no racer, no passing kick down power. Shifts at 3500 rpm. I'm no diesel guy though. leather was only $950 ad on in the Lt trim level. It rode like a dream. She's on the fence.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

It's a diesel. The power is all down at 1500-2500 rpm. That engine will pull as hard at 2000 rpm as a 5.3 liter gasser will pull at 4500-5500. No, the diesel isn't a race truck, but it is a great choice for a tow vehicle with some serious mud bogging, hill climbing low end grunt.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

It's been a couple year's since I ordered a new truck.

For years, and at that time, you could not just order leather seats in an otherwise plain truck, because they were only sold within "packages" that added thousands to the sticker. That's how I started using AIDI. When I asked the guys at Leer, they said their leather only came as a cab package. Again, that was a couple years ago

Has that been changed? Or, do you forgo GM-S, and Supplier discounts, by not ordering a packaged truck? 
Sitting at a computer, I have never been able to even "build a truck" without leather being a part of an upscale package. On the GMC Canyon with diesel, once again, it's a 5 grand package of stuff to get leather.

I do like that 7000lb towing with a crew cab and 4wd and 6' box.. But not at
$43,650.00 before my discounts. 

That'd be a mall hauler for me. Maybe launch a boat 3-4 times a summer. No woods work.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Gamekeeper said:


> It's been a couple year's since I ordered a new truck.
> 
> For years, and at that time, you could not just order leather seats in an otherwise plain truck, because they were only sold within "packages" that added thousands to the sticker. That's how I started using AIDI. When I asked the guys at Leer, they said their leather only came as a cab package. Again, that was a couple years ago
> 
> ...


You get the leather on a colorado Lt for $950, I did have to add the chrome or painted trim package which was another $950. On a canyon they have different options and trim levels than a colorado. The duramax adds about $6000 by itself though.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Gotta be a "dealer added option". They probably have a local interior shop doing them for them. AIDI does them for local dealers around here. Compared to the cloth seats (also known as Dog Hair Velcro seats) a grand is worth it.
Spilled coffee wipes right up, dog hair, dirt, mud, grease, whatever.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I'm actually going to be getting rid of my 2015 Chevrolet. I'm sick of spending this kind of money for something I don't even want in a truck. I'm in the process of looking for a 92-96 f150/250 with a manual transmission and 4x4 with manual hubs. These trucks last forever and are easy to work on. The savings would be put into rebuilding motor and drive train. Plus a winch and led light bar.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

hawgeye said:


> You get the leather on a colorado Lt for $950, I did have to add the chrome or painted trim package which was another $950. On a canyon they have different options and trim levels than a colorado. The duramax adds about $6000 by itself though.


Colorados Minimax adds around 4 grand, but the package includes tow package, jake brake, integrated trailer electric brake controller and transfer case with "auto" setting, which I think is indispensable.
They should have that transfer case available with Colorado gassers, like they do with the GMC.
But to get the Minimax in GMC you have to get lane departure warning and forward collision alert.
Silly packaging IMHO, but I am sure that will change as the supply catches up with demand. Right now they cant build those suckers fast enough. Lead time is still between 1.5-2 months.
With employee pricing, the Colorado Z71 diesel with block heater, spray in bed liner, Bose and navigation and remote start comes in a little over 36K. Beats the stuffing out of a new 6 cylinder full sized gasser.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My new hunting and fishing ride has arrived at the dealer.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

ESOX said:


> My new hunting and fishing ride has arrived at the dealer.
> View attachment 217129


Looks nice. I really liked the one we drove. My wife couldn't get past the no passing power of the diesel. I wish they would make the V-6 with the "auto" feature, a V8 with "auto" would be even better! I wish they would come out with the 2017 specs.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

ESOX said:


> My new hunting and fishing ride has arrived at the dealer.
> View attachment 217129


You're not going to cry when the first scratch shows up are you? I would be crying....that is why I like the older trucks for local hunting and fishing and the finer trucks for long range hunting and fishing road trips.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

hawgeye said:


> Looks nice. I really liked the one we drove. My wife couldn't get past the no passing power of the diesel. I wish they would make the V-6 with the "auto" feature, a V8 with "auto" would be even better! I wish they would come out with the 2017 specs.



I need pulling power, not passing power. And these diesels pull like hell between 1500 and 2500 RPM. It is deceptive to those used to hearing a high revving gasser. But the gasser is indeed faster. I'm in no hurry, I can live with 30+ mpg and all my torque down low.........


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

TVCJohn said:


> You're not going to cry when the first scratch shows up are you?


It's a tool. Tools get used. Things happen.



So I'll only cry a little bit. 

Seriously, being 6" narrower than the behemoths they are calling full sized these days, the trails ought to be wide open for this little scoot. That ought to cut down a lot on branch scuffs. But they are a part of a hunting trucks life. So be it.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

ESOX said:


> It's a tool. Tools get used. Things happen.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll only cry a little bit.


Ugh....that is an extremely expensive tool.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

ESOX said:


> I need pulling power, not passing power. And these diesels pull like hell between 1500 and 2500 RPM. It is deceptive to those used to hearing a high revving gasser. But the gasser is indeed faster. I'm in no hurry, I can live with 30+ mpg and all my torque down low.........


Every tractor pull I went too it sounded like they had the tractors at idle and I couldn't figure that out. Where I work now, we have Cummins engines and I do various work on exhaust etc and I got ahold of some dynos of the engines. It is all clear now.


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

After years of owning a Silverado that had nothing but issues, I finally got rid of it. Will not buy another GM product after that experience. I also only use my truck for hunting ( not for work ) so I did not need nor want to shell out for a another full size truck. When you go to the midsize truck market, your options are limited to 4. GMC Canyon ( no thanks ), Chevy Colorado ( nope ), Toyota Tacoma or Nissan Frontier. It came down to the Nissan and the Toyota and after researching endlessly and test driver both, I went with the Nissan with the PRO-4x off road package. Finding no real difference in the Nissan and Toyota it came down to price. Nissan was 5k less. I could not be more happier with it so far. It has delivered in spades going down crappy forest roads that gave me pause with my Silverado. Plus if ( when ) I get stuck it will be a much easier job getting it out.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Small trucks rock. But it wasn't till they came out with the diesel Colorado that a small truck would do what I needed.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

ESOX said:


> Small trucks rock. But it wasn't till they came out with the diesel Colorado that a small truck would do what I needed.


396 ft lbs sounds good. I am real hesitant to try a new model though, I don't like paying big $ to do the testing for them.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The engine has been in use for years, among other things, in the overseas versions of the Colorado it's been in use since 2012. The truck is really a 2012 design, they just let the Aussies have it first to iron out the wrinkles. (Holden Colorado).


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I imagine you have to use DEF too?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Yes. Unfortunate fact of life these days.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Ford has the safest truck if anyone is on the edge with an internet decision! Just making a point...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

6Speed said:


> Ford has the safest truck if anyone is on the edge with an internet decision! Just making a point...


Ford also has the best paint. Just make sure you get spray in liner on those F150 beds, and throw a sheet of 3/4 ply in there before using them as a truck.. We have torn two of them loading them with pallets. Probably wouldn't have happened with spray in, certainly wouldn't have happened with a sheet of plywood in there.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

ESOX said:


> Ford also has the best paint. Just make sure you get spray in liner on those F150 beds, and throw a sheet of 3/4 ply in there before using them as a truck.. We have torn two of them loading them with pallets. Probably wouldn't have happened with spray in, certainly wouldn't have happened with a sheet of plywood in there.


I agree but it depends on what you use the truck for. Mine sees an ice shanty as the heaviest item and a cord or two of wood a year. If you're using them for work I'd add a liner too!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

ESOX said:


> Yes. Unfortunate fact of life these days.


I hear the regeneration temps are around 2000 deg f. I wonder about of road problems with fire has been considered?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Just like catalytic converters, don't park on tall grass. Regen only gets that hot at speed so it's dissipating heat well. Our big DDA's will regen at fast idle like when operating the pto, no issues with the heat harming anything on those.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

ESOX said:


> Ford also has the best paint. Just make sure you get spray in liner on those F150 beds, and throw a sheet of 3/4 ply in there before using them as a truck.. We have torn two of them loading them with pallets. Probably wouldn't have happened with spray in, certainly wouldn't have happened with a sheet of plywood in there.



Interesting. I just watched the youtube clips of the Ford vs chevy bed. It was a chevy commercial but they did several comparisons where normal use like dropping a steel tool box tore holes in the aluminum bed of the Ford and only caused a minor ding in the chevy.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I've installed proprietary paint systems in dozens of auto plants. I'd disagree on whose system is better.
It's hard to make paint adhere permanently to aluminum. And it has different ductility than sheet steel.

For mall crawlers it doesn't matter, as grocery bags don't typically pierce a truck bed.

That minimax is a beautiful truck. I'll believe it when I see it in a UP carwash.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Is it true that on a quiet day in Ford country you can hear a Chevy rust?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Spartan88, They all use the same e-coat systems for their chassis' and cabs.
I install those too when asked.

I wouldn't suggest drilling any camper mounts on the new Ford unless you use all stainless bolts.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Gamekeeper said:


> Spartan88, They all use the same e-coat systems for their chassis' and cabs.
> I install those too when asked.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest drilling any camper mounts on the new Ford unless you use all stainless bolts.


Stainless steel will attack aluminum worse than steel.
Hot dipped galvanized fasteners is what you want.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ever been to Nunavut?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I have owned Ford and Chevy. Best Truck has been the F250 7.3L powerstoke crew cab. I won't spend that type of money for any vehicle again. I am not very happy with GM itselfs and even the UAW at the GM plants. But I will never buy a Dodge/Chrysler product. One of my sons even work for a Dodge dealership in town. He has been working on me lately because he knew I was in the market to buy a new truck. I decided to go with a GM for several reasons, family discount, general appearance/comfort and some extra incentive over the GM discount.
> 
> I pick it up Monday, LTZ, loaded with just about everything one could ask for. I wanted the Max tow package with the 8 sp Tranny also. When fall comes the first thing I am going to do is change the tires. As far as deep off roading, I have the Polaris 900 ranger for that.


Nice!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My little whip. Pulls this boat just as well as the Silverado did. With a lot fewer rpms. Actually stops it better than the Silverado did. Tire smoking low end grunt too. Narrower than driving a living room down the street, it's going to be a good trail ride.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

My brother is hard up on Dodges with the Cumming's engines. I think he has a 2004 or 2006 with the 5.9 and gets real good gas mileage. He tows a 27 something foot camper in the mountains and has no problems. He said the Ford 6.0 diesel is not a good engine as they are known for problems.

I would be a little hesitant with the Ford aluminum bodies, especially the beds. That Chevy commercial was an eye opener. I bet the engineers are back at the drawing board on that one.

I like the mechanical reliability of the Toyota's but not excited about their past history of the frame corrosion.

Speaking of rust, with the Big 3 being in Michigan, one would think they would have rust prevention figured out after all of these decades. I've heard on a quite night you can hear a Chevy rust.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

ESOX said:


> Ever been to Nunavut?


I am afraid to answer yes to that one

Seems I have heard that name before? I really enjoy the long drives but many of the town names are just a blur. The Montana and Canada trips are always straight through. When you drive that many hours those small towns are just a blip.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

ESOX said:


> My little whip. Pulls this boat just as well as the Silverado did. With a lot fewer rpms. Actually stops it better than the Silverado did. Tire smoking low end grunt too. Narrower than driving a living room down the street, it's going to be a good trail ride.
> View attachment 217629


Im sure in the next couple years there will be a few bolt on horsepower adders. Really jealous of you lol. Nice truck


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Rocker panels on the Chevy really need to be redesigned so they don't rust.


----------



## anon112819 (May 10, 2016)

i would get a dodge ram truck


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Rocker panels on the Chevy really need to be redesigned so they don't rust.


My understanding is that they enlarged, increased the number of, and relocated rocker drain holes.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I am afraid to answer yes to that one
> 
> Seems I have heard that name before? I really enjoy the long drives but many of the town names are just a blur. The Montana and Canada trips are always straight through. When you drive that many hours those small towns are just a blip.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nunavut


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes, they all went to bigger drains on the stampings because e-coat phospating was plugging them up as the cab drained.

I'll be in the F150 plant on the 4th-16th
I'll take a look around


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

ESOX said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nunavut


Never done this drive to Caniapiscau but it would be an adventure. Not for the faint of heart or rickety trucks. Alot of guys drive up to the highway for the winter caribou hunts.

http://jamesbayroad.com/ttr/caniapiscau/index.html


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

The standard Ford will go for about 200,000. The Chevy Silveraydo, well, they go infinity miles


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

ESOX said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nunavut


That is interesting, been to Saskatchewan 8 times and Manitoba 1 time on hunts.

Nothing like a bush hunt


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Well this pipe here is made out of pure white gold. It transfers the hurricane to the tornado dispenser.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

mikie1011 said:


> i would get a dodge ram truck


I thought better of you until this post. LOL


----------



## anon112819 (May 10, 2016)

6Speed said:


> I thought better of you until this post. LOL


dodge is good


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Cheby be better


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I am trading in a chevy I had for 8 years. Had a little trouble with oil consumption but that was fixed. Otherwise it was a good truck. Only replaced, tires, ball joints and a battery. Crossing my fingers that the truck I pick up this afternoon is as good to me as that one.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

U of M Fan said:


> Sounds like a great guy........


Sounds like a smart guy. Buyer beware


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

U of M Fan said:


> Sounds like a great guy........


He is we have bought over 80 vehicles from him in the last 20+ years, 95% FORDS.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

oilcan said:


> If dodge didn't give out those very cheap leases all the time they would sell a lot less rams.


That goes for GM and Ford also.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

A lease is just another way of moving iron around.
The figure is a calculation based on depreciation, cost of capital, and manufacturing cost.
If your plant is most efficient at 10,000 wickets, and loses money at 9500 wickets, dump out 500 units to keep plant in the money making zone. 

It's true that the first renter gets the "new car cream", but they pay quite a bit for it.
The off lease buyer often gets a truck the OP was afraid to drive for fear of mileage charges and fees.

Leases share the manufacturing and market risks between the mfg, finance co's., dealer's, and consumers. And, probably most importantly, lease payments are immediately deductible, and are paid with pre-tax money by businesses. Purchases have to be capitalized and depreciated over a much longer time frame as a business asset. And are taxed as well.

Which of the 4 do you think maintains the upper hand, and actually makes the money on the deal that seems so cheap? Hint, big borrower costs are near 0%. And they all are owned by the parent co's of the mfg's.


----------

